# Which Rubber strap size for a 21mm ?



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

If I buy a watch on 21mm steel bracelet and want to swap in an aftermarket waterproof leather or rubber strap , what should I consider ? A 20mm that has the small gap , or a 22mm that I could perhaps shoe horn in or shave-taper to fit ? I know I can source a 21mm , but the choice is very limited.

Though appreciated...


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

22mm it will squeeze on.

Never a good idea to put a smaller strap on, if it moves it can catch the end of the spring bar causing it to pop out.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The 22mm one. Being rubber it'll contract a bit and fit in.

I would get the 21mm one, normally, but each their own.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

gimli said:


> The 22mm one. Being rubber it'll contract a bit and fit in.
> 
> I would get the 21mm one, normally, but each their own.


 yes I am going to go with a 21mm Hirsch runner I think , leather but water proof too.......


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> yes I am going to go with a 21mm Hirsch runner I think , leather but water proof too.......


 Check out Di Modell, I have a couple of their waterproof leather, nice and soft.


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

I'd choose 21mm. Easy to fit in and last longer (less friction).


----------

